# Bringing Home Puppy



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello all,
I will be going to Colorado to pick up my new baby in a little less than three weeks :whoo: But seeing as it is a eight hour trip back home, I was wondering what you all would recommend for the potty breaks that will need to occur during the time. I've tried to find answers, but all I find is "don't let them go in the doggy area at a rest stop." I know that his/her immune system will not be ready to take that on, but it never says *where* to take the puppy during this time. I did buy most of the things for new puppy this weekend including getting some pee pads especially for the trip home. (The puppy will be potty trained to go outside in the fenced backyard  ) I thought we could stop in a parking lot and lay down a few pads at a time so he/she can walk around on them and go number one or number two. Is this a good idea? Any other things that can happen during our trip home that I should prepare for? When I got Pumpkin, I got her from a pet store (before I knew about getting puppies from reputable breeders ) So I had less than a twenty minute drive home and never dealt with this before.
Another question--do you think it's better to get an ex-pen or free-standing gate that I can move around to keep puppy with me and in sight distance?
Anything else you think I should know about being a first time Hav owner? I did buy "The Havanese" book and am making my way through it.
Thanks for all your help!!!:wave:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Danaile. :wave:
You have a long trip ahead of you, but lots of people on this forum have made the trip and I am sure will chime in. First, do you know which puppy you will be getting? The reason I ask is that if you do, the breeder can start taking you puppy out in the car for a few minutes at a time to let him/her get used to the car. Each day she can add a minute or two so that at the end of three weeks the puppy will be really used to the car.

Here are some if the things you will want to bring with you.
Collar
Harnes
Leash
Paper Towels and regular towels (in case the puppy get sick)
Nature's Mircle stain remover to clean up the mess
Water bottle and a bowl (to drink once you stop for a break)
Food and food bowl (just in case, you never know)
I also recommend a cat seat, you can strap the puppy in, they can see everything and be close to you. Here's a link to the one a lot of us have:

http://www.snoozer-dog-beds.com/dogcarseats.htm

As far stopping at the rest area, I wouldn't worry about pee pads, but just walk around the area where there are no dogs and do his/her business.

Good luck,


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!!!
The breeder is still going to be choosing which ones she will be keeping, as well as the sire's owner. But she did say that she took the puppies for a car ride to the vet today and they did not like it so much--and so that meant more car rides for the puppies. Plus she does know how long of a trek we (my mom and maybe one of my sisters will be going as well) will be making.
I did buy Nature's Miracle (haven't had to have/use that in over a year) but wouldn't have thought to bring that along--and thank you for reminding me to bring paper towels and towels. Such simple things, that I might have overlooked.
Thank you for all your help--I appreciate it!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We put potty pads down in the back of the SUV and potty them there when they're young. It works very well for us. One time on the way to a show before Bandit was old enough to go in the ring but just to get her used to the whole thing we let her potty in a rest stop. She was FULL of burrs that I spent 2 hours pulling out.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum Danaile! Julia pretty much covered what I was going to say... I did want to add Wet Wipes as well as they are good at cleaning up the puppy if he gets sick. Also, and expen is probably better than a gate unless you are gating off a very small area for the puppy each time.

Good luck!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd bring an old pillow if you have one, Scooter loves to curl up on a pillow in a lap when he's in the car. We've taken him to the beach a few times and he sleeps the entire time in the car and hasn't gotten sick. We can tell if he has to go potty because he'll get very restless.

Bring a few trash bags just in case the puppy does get sick so you can clean up the mess and tie it into a bag. I'd also buy some doggie clean up bags, all pet stores have them, so you can clean up after you puppy goes potty when you stop for breaks.

I'd get someone else to drive so you can hold the puppy on the way home! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum I think this is going to be a very LONG three weeks. The wait is always the hardest. think you got lots of good advise, I agree on the wet wipes, I find I use them a lot.
I would put the pee pee pads down in an area away from the doggy area at the rest stop, this way you have a better chance of being away from anything the other dogs might have. 
You might find too, that the pup may be so nervous that he/she might very well hold it till you get home.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Danaile, :welcome: to the forum and congrats on your new puppy. I can't wait to see the pics. Everyone already gave very good advice. I think your puppy will do great in the car, especially with the help of your mom and sister.
Gina


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with Julia's list. In addition, I wanted to note that both our pups get VERY carsick. When we had our first, he would sit on the passenger's lap, which was covered, along with the gears, with a big bath towel. At first, we never had sufficient paper towels, until we learned to bring the roll. When they are not actually spitting up the contents of their tummies, the drool they produce from just feeling sick can be overwhelming in a puppy prone to carsickness. It's important to have water for them to drink, so they don't get dehydrated from drooling so much.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! Thank you everyone for your advice/help! I just jotted down another list (I love 'em) for what I need to bring on our trip. Once again I'm not sure I would have thought of things like the trash bag to put any "messes" in to keep the smell down (although I do this with my nieces dirty diapers  )
I read (I'm sure it was on these awesome boards) to bring a baby bib for the puppy if they do start to drool from car sickness. Is that a good idea?
All the dogs on here are such a variety of beautiful colors and patterns--can't wait to see what I add (the puppies in the litter are in shades of black and/or white and/or tan.)
Thank you all so much!
Oh, and thanks Lina, I think I will go ahead with the ex-pen. Since when they will both be out with me--or even just the new puppy--I will be on the floor with them, so I don't need the gate. Plus I have a puppy playpen from Pumpkin (a cute pink one  ) so I'll leave that at mom's (she's going to puppy sit while I go to work.)
This is an awesome community--I'm so glad I found all of you!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dash went thru a drooly stage at like 6-7 months and the baby bibs were priceless. I would take and put one on automatically and if he drooled on the way there, I would have a fresh one for the way back. He outgrew it by 8 months thankfully  But my doggy bag usually consist of baby wipes, plastic shopping bags, a comb, a brush, paper towel, and waterless shampoo. More for the occasional cling ons since none of mine get sick in the car but it could work both ways


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh....................the waiting game! We were 4 hours away and Dexter slept the entire way home, so we did not have to stop. 

This is what we did....It would of been an 8 hour drive if we drove to the breeder and came right back home, so we made an overnight stay in the a near by town, then we left the hotel to get Dexter. 

When we picked up Dexter, we stayed almost 2 hours at the breeder's home before we left. We had lots of questions and besides I wanted to see all the other puppies!

Dexter slept the entire trip home (4 hours). Dexter was a little restless/whimpering at the very beginning, then drifted off to sleep. I held Dexter on a towel.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you all once again for your help! So bibs and towels and wet wipes in case of uke: And a pillow with a towel on it so he/she can sit on us on the ride home. Even though they'll probably just sleep the whole time--who can blame a little one for that though--new people taking them away from their mom and brothers and sisters and in a car none-the-less 
As for the waiting, I do have some help in that area, as I'm leaving on vacation in a week. However that means more stuff to have ready to go before leaving since a few days back from vacation we leave to get the new baby. And then another week off after picking them up to stay at home with both kiddos!
Although some girls I work with couldn't believe I was using another week worth of vacation for a dog. . ."It's not like you're adopting a baby, it's just a dog." My response was nothing--after all It's kind of like the question--"Why do you always go to Disney World for vacation, you do know there are other places to go right?" It's what works for me!
Good to know I have you all who understand (and my family to back me up!)
19 more days :whoo:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Ohhhh...three weeks is going to feel like forever but you can fill your time puppy shopping! 
I'm a list maker too and I had post it's all over the house by the time that Todd came home..lol
Your new baby is going to be cuter and sweeter than you could ever imagine but one suggestion...catch up on sleep now, you won't get much when your little one comes home. 
I can't wait to see your new puppy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm sure this won't be a popular opinion, but I tend to do a lot of traveling with my dogs and hit the rest stops, but avoid the "dog relief areas." I take my own potty pads, but your puppy will be used to going outdoors, so I'd recommend that you park near a grassy area where there aren't many people and take a poop bag with you. It is highly unlikely that anyone will say anything to you (for not using the specified dog area), but just be apologetic if they do and head on to the next stop. Your new puppy will be fine. 

Avoid any damp grassy areas to lower your risk of contacting Giardia.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I cannot add anything that has not already been added, but I just want to say congratulations. (Wish I had thought of the baby bib !!!)


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

*Whoo hoo more puppy shopping!*

I'm back from my Disney World Vacation and now leave on Friday for Colorado and will pick up the puppy on Sunday. It really helps with the waiting game  So now I need to go get some groceries, update Pumpkin's registrations and what else. . .oh yeah--go get more Puppy Stuff!!! Getting the x-pen today and making sure that I have everything to bring home puppy with. The breeder got the blankets I sent and is having them all smelled up. Yay, I can't wait!:whoo:
So thanks again to all for the great suggestions to make up that list I need!!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't forget your camera!! hoto:


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Camera and video camera (have had it since x-mas, just have to figure out how to get it to the computer and make it not go crazy like it has!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll bet the week is moving slowly for you. Have a great trip and congrats on the new puppy. Pictures will be a must!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

How exciting. I got my 2 girls 7 weeks apart and both times the waiting was the hardest part, so good that you are almost done with that!! We had to drive with Cali for 7 hours home and we used the puppy pads in the back of the SUV (it was pouring rain on the last part of the trip) before that we looked for a place to stop by a restaurant or gas station that was sort of out of the way (like a field or empty lot). Figured less likely that very many dogs had been there than at a rest stop. We kept her on the leash so that she could not get too far away. 

Good luck on your trip!!!!!!! Can wait to see pictures.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

oh wow!! I can't wait to hear about your trip and the new puppy... I am so excited for you that I need to seriously talk to DH about another one!

Have a safe trip. 

:biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds like you have some time to do some reading. If you are up to it, here is my standard recommendation. http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have fun on the trip to pick up your puppy! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

davetgabby--I read some more of my Havanese book last night for about ten minutes before I almost fell asleep reading it  Yesterday was unpacking from my vacation and trying to get the house back in order, today is work for ten hours and try to make sure everything is packed again, and then tomorrow is work until we leave for Colorado! I did bookmark that site you gave me though--thank you!

You all don't seem to be the type of people who like to look at other people's pictures  
I'm KIDDING--I should definitely have some hopefully Sunday night if not Monday for sure!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Have fun, drive safe and we will be anxiously awaiting pictures. I am SOOOOOO excited for you.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Whoo hoo we leave tomorrow (those six hours at work are going to draaaggg by  ) I do have a question for those of you who have two (or more) dogs--Where does new Puppy sleep, especially the first night? Pumpkin used to sleep in her crate when we were living in my parents house--in between the apartment and my house. When we moved to the new house she earned the freedom to sleep in her bed (cause she never has accidents, and I swear doesn't move from the bed, even though I deliberately leave toys for her to play with and have her water out) in her room/guest bedroom/my niece's room when she comes over. I bought the x-pen yesterday and set it up in the kitchen--boy does that thing take up lots of room! So (I tend to ramble and babble--sorry!) do I:
a) have new puppy sleep in crate in kitchen in x-pen
b) have new puppy sleep in crate with new sister in their bedroom
c) have new puppy sleep in my bedroom on a chair level with my bed?

What did/do you do? I appreciate all your support--I love this group!

Thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

C, definitely!

(I feel like I just took another multiple choice quiz in class! ) :biggrin1:


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Sheri for answering so quickly!!! How long do I keep him/her in the room with me, and where should I transfer them to? The kitchen or with Pumpkin?
Hope you had your #2 pencil sharpened for that quiz!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Danaile, the reasoning of having them sleep near you, where they can see you, when they are so little, is that it comforts them to know they are with you. As far as how long to do that, I don't know--I know I wanted Tucker to always be at least in the room with me, so he'd be part of my pack. I'd feel bad to have him sleeping alone in another room, but that is me. I know there is one member whose husband has allergies that doesn't allow the dogs to sleep in the bedroom with them, so they've worked out other arrangements, because they have no choice.

You can check out the thread that is going at the same time as this one, too, on where your dogs sleeps. I think everyone has their dog either in the room in a crate, in the room in a doggy bed on the floor, or in bed with them once they are older.


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Our family dog used to sleep in her crate in the kitchen and our bedrooms were all on the second floor. I let Pumpkin "have" her own room, and she loves to run in there--well she always wants me to "escort" her in there to nap and for bedtime. I'm single now, but down the road I don't know who will be sharing my bedroom with me (well I will when it happens  )and whether or not they'll want/be able to have the dog with them in the bedroom, so I never thought it'd be fair to tell Pumpkin that she can no longer be in the room. So I let her have her own bedroom. Actually I think she'd be fine in any room as long as she had her bed  That's why Pumpkin has her room and I have mine  So I didn't know if it'd be a good idea to have the puppy start off in the room with me, if they weren't going to be staying there. But I get what you are saying. After all babies are in bassinets in their parent's rooms usually before they go to their own rooms!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

My breeder told me tonight what puppies will be available to me. They are Bacardi, Blanco and Mojito (boys) and the little girl Sangria.
You can view their six week pics here:
http://brycecreekhavanese.com/nursury_waiting_is_the_hardest_part.htm


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you want a boy or a girl?


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm open to either. It was going to be a boy for sure, but then the little girl became available too.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think new pup will want to be in the same room with you, if not directly on the bed.

Havs are velcro dogs and with an infant pup away from the litter for the first time it is important to be around you.

Henry ended up on the bed that first night. I made a nest for him out of a few pillows to keep him safe. Now that he's grown he will occasionally move off the bed into his own on the floor so he can have some extra space.

Enjoy this special time.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG, too hard to choose! Can you go visit them and play to see them in person?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

IneedaHav said:


> down the road I don't know who will be sharing my bedroom with me (well I will when it happens  )and whether or not they'll want/be able to have the dog with them in the bedroom, so I never thought it'd be fair to tell Pumpkin that she can no longer be in the room. So I let her have her own bedroom.


You have a really good point. My DH would not allow Marble to sleep in the room with us. Luckily I have have two kids, and Marble sleeps in his crate right next to my son. If you start your new puppy off in the room with you, it may have separation anxiety later on, and you'll have to deal with a lot of crying all night long. Perhaps some of of the others who have tried this will have advice.
What if you put the puppy's crate next to Pumpkin so he/she doesn't feel alone?

Oh, and the pictures of the puppies are too cute. I don't know how you'll ever choose.  Good luck!

Gina


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Ann--I leave tonight and tomorrow I get to go to the breeder's home to play with the puppies. I'm hoping one of the puppies will choose me, that will make the decision easier (I hope.)
Gina--see that's what I'm worried about, my velcro puppy having separation anxiety when I move him/her out of my room. I was originally thinking of putting him/her in the room/next to Pumpkin, since that's where the new puppy will end up anyways  With their big sister.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Danaile, I posted in another thread as well, but I am going to get a puppy from this litter. You took Blanco, is that right? They are all so precious. I *think* we are going to get Sangria but I am going to visit on Wednesday to be sure. From pictures I thought Mojito was adorable but I've heard he's a fiesty little guy. Can't wait to see your posts.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME! They're all very cute...good luck on the trip back!


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice! I'm back (with a cold  ) and while they are laying down playing with toys for probably one minute I thought I'd send a quick post.
Kim, I did pick Blanco, and renamed him Sam. And out of the four it was between him and Sangria, and I had to take the night to think about which one I wanted to add to my little family. Decided to go with Sam because with the help of my sister and mom decided he'd probably match the energy level of Pumpkin (and yesterday he'd tucker out and she still wanted to play  ) But those were the two that kept coming over to play with me. Sangria was such a sweet little girl and definitely made the choice hard for me! It's also cool to know someone else who will be getting one of his brothers or sisters  And then when we were outside I'd slap the side of my leg and say come, and he'd run over to me  I'm REALLY glad that I did it this way this time! And knowing that I can e-mail Gail any questions any time is such a relief!
Okay, I guess I should start a new thread with pics!


----------

